# Playing out with expensive gear?



## troyguitar (Feb 2, 2011)

Anyone gig with gear that you can't afford to replace? If so, does it make you paranoid like it does me? I refuse to let my RR1 out of my sight at shows and wonder if I shouldn't just leave it at home like I do my Mark IIC+ (instead I use a $150 DigiTech 2101 and share a cheap Peavey stereo poweramp with my other guitarist).

I'm thinking about just grabbing a pair of these for shows and replacing the bridge pickups and tuners if necessary so I can not worry about losing gear that is too costly to replace...

Douglas Octanis Black at RondoMusic.com

I've never actually lost anything at a show, but one time would be enough to seriously mess things up for me. Anyone been there before?


----------



## Razzy (Feb 2, 2011)

If you have stuff like that you won't use, how do you expect to make other bands jealous?


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 2, 2011)

I'd say if you are willing to take your Mark II out to some-random-dude-from-the-internet's house, then its safe to take to a club. 

My rule of thumb is, if its too expensive to replace, insure it.


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 2, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> I'd say if you are willing to take your Mark II out to some-random-dude-from-the-internet's house, then its safe to take to a club.



That show was the last time I took it out of the house actually, at the time it was my only amp. You should see the new rack rig though, it's a huge 16-space shockmount deal with big casters and it's full of cheap gear  The thing actually sounds very good despite no Fractal or VHT logos


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 2, 2011)

I have insurance on everything, and we have a pretty well established system for keeping track of things at shows. Still, guitars have been stolen...


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 2, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> I have insurance on everything, and we have a pretty well established system for keeping track of things at shows. Still, guitars have been stolen...



So have you been able to take advantage of that insurance in those events? I don't know much about it but what I tend to hear is that insurance companies will always make it as difficult as possible for anyone to ever collect anything from them.


----------



## Evil7 (Feb 2, 2011)

One person with equipment at all times and refuse help taking down gear... Have a tight system where you dont need help from untrusted people and hang out with the equipment. Period.


----------



## SirMyghin (Feb 2, 2011)

Evil7 said:


> One person with equipment at all times and refuse help taking down gear... Have a tight system where you dont need help from untrusted people and hang out with the equipment. Period.



Pair that with it can't dissappear if it is chained to your legs


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 2, 2011)

That and I try to use visually distinctive gear like white cabs and guitars in a metal band - If I see someone else carrying something white I know to make sure it's not mine


----------



## Andii (Feb 2, 2011)

How about this:

Get a gig bag with backpack straps. Keep it on your back. Put an AxeFx in the big back pocket.


----------



## Evil7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Andii said:


> How about this:
> 
> Get a gig bag with backpack straps. Keep it on your back. Put an AxeFx in the big back pocket.


 What if you want to play through a Wall of Orange Cabs?


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 2, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> So have you been able to take advantage of that insurance in those events? I don't know much about it but what I tend to hear is that insurance companies will always make it as difficult as possible for anyone to ever collect anything from them.



Nothing of mine was stolen, but the band member that did suffer that misfortune successfully made a claim. Just make sure you have the *right* insurance, for the right amounts.


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 2, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> That show was the last time I took it out of the house actually, at the time it was my only amp. You should see the new rack rig though, it's a huge 16-space shockmount deal with big casters and it's full of cheap gear  The thing actually sounds very good despite no Fractal or VHT logos



And I have a 6 space box made of the shittiest plastic holding a Fryette. 


Having the huge Rack box is a good idea. Its pretty hard to pocket a 150 pound shock case. You can put master locks on those as well correct?


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 2, 2011)

My buddy had his Ampeg 810 stolen.

Granted, it was in the backseat of a car over night. Someone probably just parked their vehicle right beside it and moved it with help.


----------



## grim505 (Feb 2, 2011)

i have "If tall indian not carrying me i am being stolen" in bold pink letters written on everything so everyone reads it and looks up at me...
i also chain EVERYTHING together (8 space rack, 2 guitar cases, 4x12, pedal case) so if someone did try to steal something, theyd have to take everything and if i dont notice that they earned it. and i also NEVER EVER walk away from my stuff without a band mate keeping an eye on it. i dont trust friends, family etc etc...we have a giant white rape van that we load up and someone is ALWAYS keeping a count on everything.


----------



## msalazar (Feb 3, 2011)

I took my new orange cab to amarillo two weeks ago, It got scuffed up a lil on the ride back. So when we played there again last week i took my old busted mesa cab instead. Im really ocd about my gear and just couldnt take the orange getting all busted, haha. I need a roadcase for it asap.


----------



## Razzy (Feb 3, 2011)

msalazar said:


> I took my new orange cab to amarillo two weeks ago, It got scuffed up a lil on the ride back. So when we played there again last week i took my old busted mesa cab instead. Im really ocd about my gear and just couldnt take the orange getting all busted, haha. I need a roadcase for it asap.



What band you play with dude? We need to play together sometime. My band's made it down to Lubbock a couple of times.


----------



## msalazar (Feb 3, 2011)

Im in The Dresden Codex, we tried to see if bloodstain would throw us on yalls upcoming but there was no room. We played EBGB's the last two fridays.


----------



## Razzy (Feb 3, 2011)

msalazar said:


> Im in The Dresden Codex, we tried to see if bloodstain would throw us on yalls upcoming but there was no room. We played EBGB's the last two fridays.



Fuck yeah dude. Next time We're booking a show, or playing a show, and the bill isn't filled, I'll hit you up. I'll PM you my phone number later.


----------



## msalazar (Feb 3, 2011)

Awesome bro, that'll work.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 3, 2011)

I tend to keep my K-7 at home, but have used it 3-4 times live since I've had it (2008)


----------



## Sacha (Feb 7, 2011)

I bought gear to use it, because it sounds / performs better than other gear i've tried, so no qualms about using it live here.


----------



## SirMyghin (Feb 7, 2011)

grim505 said:


> i have "If tall indian not carrying me i am being stolen" in bold pink letters written on everything so everyone reads it and looks up at me...
> i also chain EVERYTHING together (8 space rack, 2 guitar cases, 4x12, pedal case) so if someone did try to steal something, theyd have to take everything and if i dont notice that they earned it. and i also NEVER EVER walk away from my stuff without a band mate keeping an eye on it. i dont trust friends, family etc etc...we have a giant white rape van that we load up and someone is ALWAYS keeping a count on everything.




Good system, love the pink lettering.


----------



## Evil7 (Feb 7, 2011)

msalazar said:


> I took my new orange cab to amarillo two weeks ago, It got scuffed up a lil on the ride back. So when we played there again last week i took my old busted mesa cab instead. Im really ocd about my gear and just couldnt take the orange getting all busted, haha. I need a roadcase for it asap.


 
I have been moving around the same cab with shows about every other weekend for 3 years in the back of a truck and its still mint tolex. I have been padding between the cabs and equipment with blankets and padding under the ratchet straps as well. 

Move it like you are getting paid to move it and like its a peice of expensive antique furniture.

In the Rain .....

We wrap the equipment in glad cling wrap.
Cabs, Heads, or anything you dont want wet.
Glad Cling wrap is really cheap. You can get a shit load of it for under ten bucks... Then we load things up making sure to pad between equipment. Then we strap down a grey tarp over the whole bed.



Sacha said:


> I bought gear to use it, because it sounds / performs better than other gear i've tried, so no qualms about using it live here.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Feb 7, 2011)

Used PRS SE guitars -> Used Spider Valve 1x12

Not a problem for me :'D

(Although a good part of my motivation for my current rig can be summarised in this thread!)


----------



## zeppelinrock34 (Feb 8, 2011)

Why would you use less valuable gear when the whole point of having that gear is so you can use it live and sound EPIIICCCC? 
Don't get me wrong, I definitely agree with the insurance thing, but I think hoarding your nice gear at home for your eyes and ears only is kinda selfish and lame (no disrepect )


----------



## signalgrey (Feb 8, 2011)

if im at a venue my gear is either being watched by a bandmate or a friend/roadie. Offers for "help" are never accepted.


----------



## Deathbringer769 (Feb 8, 2011)

I always feel like I'm not delivering if I leave my main gear at home and just use my backups. If you aren't going to use it when it counts, why do you have it? I love playing out with my rc7g and my invader as opposed to just settling with the agile.


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 8, 2011)

IMO it 'counts' more for recording. It's often hard enough to tell apart my $2000 Jackson from my $169 Squier in a recording - it's impossible to tell them apart in a live mix. The only reason I use it live is because it projects an image of badassery - which is probably more important than the tone anyway


----------



## Deathbringer769 (Feb 8, 2011)

Playability as well I'd hope haha. That's another reason in my case to take the RC into battle


----------



## nikt (Feb 8, 2011)

Gear is made for playing!


I've played gigs with my LACSs, I've borrowed my guitars if my friends asked me for that. I'm more scared to give my gear for unknown person for setup then take it for a show.


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 8, 2011)

nikt said:


> I'm more scared to give my gear for unknown person for setup then take it for a show.



That's why I do my own tech work!


----------



## metalheadpunk (Feb 8, 2011)

Sacha said:


> I bought gear to use it, because it sounds / performs better than other gear i've tried, so no qualms about using it live here.



couldn't have said it better


----------



## TMM (Feb 9, 2011)

I def gig with my main gear - no point in owning it if it's not going to get used, IMO. Plus there's usually at least 3-5 other guitarists @ the shows that  themselves when they see the Oni, so it's even more worth it. I just don't let my shit out of my sight while I'm at the show, simple.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 9, 2011)

TMM said:


> I def gig with my main gear - no point in owning it if it's not going to get used, IMO. Plus there's usually at least 3-5 other guitarists @ the shows that  themselves when they see the Oni, so it's even more worth it. I just don't let my shit out of my sight while I'm at the show, simple.



Yeah, if it's going to be a case queen, no sense in buying it. If you lose sleep over it, the best thing to do is probably not to buy expensive gear 

Same thing with anything really, if you buy an expensive car, you can't worry every time you drive somewhere you're going to wreck it. Shit happens, that's life. Shit will get stolen, you'll get scammed on the internet, you'll break something  You can be as careful as you want but at some point, something bad will happen.


----------



## metalvince333 (Feb 10, 2011)

I have a H(u)fschmid guitar wich is pretty pricey and I love to take it out to show and talk to people about it but Im the kind of player that moves a LOT on stage (reference:Scott Ian/The Chariot,hardcore kids on crack) and started to see wear on it and since its a natural oil finished guitar, you cant really just sand it and paint it back so I decided to buy a live guitar for the small gigs and get the Huf out when the show is bigger or if I tone my stage presence down one day... got a ltd ec256 in vintage black, its already worn so I dont care about making it even worst! haha


----------



## ZEBOV (Feb 11, 2011)

My bass amp. It's not that it's too expensive to replace, but Yamaha discontinued it, and it's not on ebay because hardly anyone bought it. If I lose it in any way, I can't replace it with the same brand and model.
It doesn't help that so many people show so much interest in my amp. They're why I sit on it when I'm not playing.


----------



## velocity (Feb 11, 2011)

my rack case says on the side..."PROPERTY OF ONTARIO POLICE COLLEGE (519) xxx-xxxx"
so far so good...


----------



## sentagoda (Feb 13, 2011)

Im like you bro. Paranoid as fuck. Constantly checking if its there from time to time.


----------



## drenzium (Feb 22, 2011)

I started gigging with my axefx and stuff pretty much the day after i got it. I have no problems using expensive things live, just keep an eye on it, never accept help from strangers and make sure you double/triple check you have everything before you leave. Never lost a single bit of equipment just following these basic steps.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 22, 2011)

If you have nice gear, you have it for one of or all of these reasons:

1. Expensive gear makes you feel like a better player
2. You're too good of a player to play half-assed monkey business
3. You have expensive taste
4. You'z a pimp
5. You have more money than brains
6. You'z definitely a pimp
7. You're absolutely passionate about guitars and gear and you think about it more often than most things (this is why I spend all of my money on gear)

No matter what the reason is, you should be yourself on stage more so than anywhere else, and so you should not only play the music you're passionate about, but the gear as well. If a painter was doing a public painting, do you think he'd say "Well, I'm just going to use my cheap shit today... Can't be bothered to fuck up my good brushes!"?

Be your best, do you best, and use your best.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Feb 22, 2011)

Adam Of Angels said:


> No matter what the reason is, you should be yourself on stage more so than anywhere else, and so you should not only play the music you're passionate about, but the gear as well. If a painter was doing a public painting, do you think he'd say "Well, I'm just going to use my cheap shit today... Can't be bothered to fuck up my good brushes!"?
> 
> Be your best, do you best, and use your best.


----------



## ghostred7 (Feb 27, 2011)

Now that I've bought the Loomis FR (will be here tomorrow )...I'll be "retiring" my most valuable (to me) guitar....my 1993 Les Paul Studio Lite. My father bought it for me in '92 and passed away in '98. I'd die if that ended up missing/stolen. Insurance can't cover emotional loss. Aside from that though...if it did NOT have the emotional attachment, I'd use it every time. My audience and me deserves the best. If I were worried about value over quality, I'd buy a Crate amp to take on stage instead of my Line 6 or Marshall.


----------



## Coffin (Mar 5, 2011)

cwhitey2 said:


> Originally Posted by *Adam Of Angels*
> 
> 
> _No matter what the reason is, you should be yourself on stage more so than anywhere else, and so you should not only play the music you're passionate about, but the gear as well. If a painter was doing a public painting, do you think he'd say "Well, I'm just going to use my cheap shit today... Can't be bothered to fuck up my good brushes!"?
> ...


----------



## vanhendrix (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm hard as hell on my gear, so I'm worried about certain guitars. It's not the money, it's the value. Some guitars can't be replaced, and those should stay at home. I always also like to keep one guitar as the "top of the heap" for jamming/practicing only. Whenever I buy a fancier one than that, I can then take the 2nd place one out to shows. As for amps and other gear, who cares. Each one made is identical.

Right now my PRS lefty stays at home, because tracking down another one of those....forget it. Plus it happens to be my soulmate.


----------



## Lon (Mar 8, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> That's why I do my own tech work!


respect for doing your own techwork, i'm absolutely the same, i just learn how its done, besides i know how "tech work" is handled in most music stores and i would be insane to drop my 2k$ ibanez there 

and: yes i like to play expensive gear live, its not uber boutique stuff but i never opt for lesser quality, i settled on highend guitars for unbeatable playability, and this is why i play them live


----------



## drmosh (Mar 8, 2011)

zeppelinrock34 said:


> Why would you use less valuable gear when the whole point of having that gear is so you can use it live and sound EPIIICCCC?
> Don't get me wrong, I definitely agree with the insurance thing, but I think hoarding your nice gear at home for your eyes and ears only is kinda selfish and lame (no disrepect )



i really think "selfish" is absolutely the wrong word.


----------



## sleepy502 (Mar 14, 2011)

yeah not really the correct choice of words.

and I haven't had a problem yet. I'm crazy with my gear and nobody but me or my band touches it.


----------



## noob_pwn (Mar 15, 2011)

I live in australia,
we've never had gear stolen EVER or even heard of gear being stolen but we have had our merch till stolen with a shit load of cash in it, not much you can do about that.

My greatest fear is really having our trailer broken into overnight. As a measure we always have one, usually two people sleeping in the van where possible. I would be nice to not have to leave gear in a trailer overnight but when you're sleeping on someone's kitchen floor there isn't really a lot you can do except invest in the best padlocks you can get your hands on.

at shows gear is always in plain sight for the most part, and if someone is seen taking something of ours (our gear is very distinctive), I'm sure somebody would say something.

If anyone stole one of my rico's i would hunt them down and hack their body into minute pieces


----------



## Dickicker (Mar 16, 2011)

I have two of everything just in case anything goes wrong, I have the EXACT same setup as my back up!


----------



## krypter (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm fascinated by the fact you folks can afford multiple set-ups. My live rig has to be my recording rig and so on. 

I can only afford one set of nice stuff. My rack case has KRYPTER in green all over it, and my cab has 3 ft. longhorns on the front and a kryptagram painted on the grill. If some one wants to take off with those i'm pretty sure i can find em. 

I do worry about guitars sometimes but i move like a crazy person and none of my "regular" guitars are at all knick free. So i just don't know who'd wanna steal em.


----------



## DaveCarter (Mar 21, 2011)

I gig with a fair amount of expensive gear, always have done. My rules are simple:

Insure everything.
Trust no-one.

Plus most of what I have is in flightcases, so nothing has ever been damaged, and I keep an eye on all my gear at all times so nothing has ever been stolen. No point having good gear if you dont get to use it!


----------



## jymellis (Mar 21, 2011)

krypter said:


> I'm fascinated by the fact you folks can afford multiple set-ups. My live rig has to be my recording rig and so on.
> 
> I can only afford one set of nice stuff. My rack case has KRYPTER in green all over it, and my cab has 3 ft. longhorns on the front and a kryptagram painted on the grill. If some one wants to take off with those i'm pretty sure i can find em.
> 
> I do worry about guitars sometimes but i move like a crazy person and none of my "regular" guitars are at all knick free. So i just don't know who'd wanna steal em.


 

alot of the people here do this for jobs or have multiple jobs (music being the main.
when your serious about your JOB, you have to have the right tools.
same goes for maintenance or repairman/painters/drywallers/plumbers.


----------



## loktide (Mar 21, 2011)

Sacha said:


> I bought gear to use it, because it sounds / performs better than other gear i've tried, so no qualms about using it live here.



this.


----------



## MesaENGR412 (Mar 21, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> My rule of thumb is, if its too expensive to replace, insure it.



I concur. It's worth it to me to have the expensive gear (if you have it) because it sounds great, and the gear was designed to be played live. 

-AJH


----------



## krypter (Mar 22, 2011)

jymellis said:


> alot of the people here do this for jobs or have multiple jobs (music being the main.
> when your serious about your JOB, you have to have the right tools.
> same goes for maintenance or repairman/painters/drywallers/plumbers.




not quite sure what you're driving at.....


Anyway, i have 2 jobs too, just that between those, and the regular bills that comes with being a responsible adult, i only have money left over to buy ONE set of really good stuff. Not two of everything (well except my 8 guitars) but i was mainly talking about racks/amps/cabs/ etc. I buy the good stuff and use it for everything. 

I can't imagine having one set of things for studio, and a whole other set of things for live. 

Not that i wouldn't if i could.


----------



## MesaENGR412 (Mar 28, 2011)

krypter said:


> not quite sure what you're driving at.....
> 
> 
> Anyway, i have 2 jobs too, just that between those, and the regular bills that comes with being a responsible adult, i only have money left over to buy ONE set of really good stuff. Not two of everything (well except my 8 guitars) but i was mainly talking about racks/amps/cabs/ etc. I buy the good stuff and use it for everything.
> ...



I don't believe he is talking about being able to afford the gear or not, but about how it's important to have the proper tools to do that job, and those tools can be expensive, both in regular businesses or in music. Just because a mechanic has to pay $6000 for his tools doesn't mean he leaves those at home and takes some cheap knock offs to his shop to work on cars with. The same goes for musicians with nice gear. Going back to the original topic, if you have nice gear, play it live. Which band do you take more seriously: a band that has a bunch of cheap 1x12" combos or a band that has a full backline and sounds massive? I know i'm guilty of this gear assumption while on tour when meeting 2-3 different local bands per night, for weeks on end. If I see a band with respectable gear, I am more inclined to give them a listen because to me, most of the time, it shows that they are serious about their sound and don't just have rich parents. 

-AJH


----------



## BryanFTWL (Mar 29, 2011)

In my opinion, show off your prized gear. What's the point of having it if no one will ever see it? What's the point of getting that crazy custom amp/guitar and only show it off to your dog while you sit in your mother's basement?

You best believe as soon as I get my EC back from being swirled by Ben that thing will be my main stage guitar.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah thats right, life is to short. Unless your deadset(npi) on passing it on to someone then what could you be saving it for? I mean we'll live our lives and decompose much faster then that wood anyway. Ever watch AXMEN and see those logs comming out of water in better than new condition. Of coarse I'm not recommending anyone throw their Les Paul in the pond behind my house. Oh wait, YES I AM! Just tell me where you threw it.


----------



## krypter (Mar 29, 2011)

MesaENGR412 said:


> I don't believe he is talking about being able to afford the gear or not, but about how it's important to have the proper tools to do that job, and those tools can be expensive, both in regular businesses or in music. Just because a mechanic has to pay $6000 for his tools doesn't mean he leaves those at home and takes some cheap knock offs to his shop to work on cars with. The same goes for musicians with nice gear. Going back to the original topic, if you have nice gear, play it live. Which band do you take more seriously: a band that has a bunch of cheap 1x12" combos or a band that has a full backline and sounds massive? I know i'm guilty of this gear assumption while on tour when meeting 2-3 different local bands per night, for weeks on end. If I see a band with respectable gear, I am more inclined to give them a listen because to me, most of the time, it shows that they are serious about their sound and don't just have rich parents.
> 
> -AJH




ahh. yes. that makes more sense. My bad.


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 29, 2011)

I usually take my best sounding gear to shows, but I do not take any guitar that I would not like getting dings on. Not meaning I play with shitty guitars, but I'd be pretty reluctant to bring a PRS or other guitar with figured woods to a show. No qualms about taking a solid color guitar on which dings just add character and don't destroy the beauty of the instrument. (This is actually not related to the instrument value, I'd play a 2K solid color Jackson)


----------

